# Class 12 CBSE Syllabus for Academic year 2013-14



## lywyre (May 23, 2013)

Hi,

I want to know if the syllabus/books for class XII (CBSE) is the same as last year or is it changed. 

Thank you.

..bump..


----------



## Niilesh (May 23, 2013)

I think its the same as i haven't heard any news ( i am in 12 th)


----------



## shreymittal (May 23, 2013)

Its the same.


----------



## lywyre (May 23, 2013)

Thank you Nilesh and Shreymittal.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 24, 2013)

Having a doubt. Will C++ Be replaced by Python Language for class 12 CBSE this year.....??????


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:
			
		

> Will C++ Be replaced by Python Language for class 12 CBSE this year.....??????


 I don't think so.

BTW from next session onwards even Class XII will be having open book tests!(2014-15 onwards)

CBSE's 'open book exam' delights most students - Times Of India


----------

